
Show HN: From “apps doing DNS” to websites doing their own DNS - kimballo
There&#x27;s been a lot of talk recently about &quot;apps doing DNS&quot;, where every application on your computer could be talking to it&#x27;s own DNS resolver. This is because of the somewhat recent 2018 protocol, DNS queries over HTTPS (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tools.ietf.org&#x2F;html&#x2F;rfc8484). Turns out that with DoH, not only can every application do it&#x27;s own DNS -- essentially every website you visit could be using whatever DoH resolver they want when fetching external resources that require a DNS lookup. That means stylesheets, scripts, images, etc, call all be loaded from whatever domain without going through your default DNS resolver. For a lot of people, that might be disturbing. For others, that might be super useful. Other might not care.<p>I&#x27;m personally still unsure of how to feel about it. I see some possible benefits, and also some privacy concerns. With all that in mind, I decided to make a JavaScript library a few months ago to make it easy to do DNS lookups from within web apps. It&#x27;s called DoHjs (super creative name, I know). You can check it out on Github - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;byu-imaal&#x2F;dohjs. There&#x27;s also a page you can try sending DNS queries directly from the browser from called https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dohjs.org. It&#x27;s far from production ready, but it&#x27;s got some really cool features right now with more coming soon!<p>I&#x27;d love to hear some thoughts&#x2F;feedback - could be about DoHjs, websites doing DNS, DoH in general. I suspect many will be interested to use DoHjs, perhaps for different purposes than bypassing people&#x27;s default DNS resolvers. Feel free to comment here what you think, or open up an issue on Github if that makes more sense.
======
kimballo
For those who hate copy/paste - [https://github.com/byu-
imaal/dohjs](https://github.com/byu-imaal/dohjs)

